# Otra fuente más de laboratorio



## Traviato (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí os dejo el esquema y el manual de una fuente de alimentación. Data del año 1977, es un poco antigua pero es perfectamente válida hoy día.

Es una fuente doble individual/simétrica regulable y cortocircuitable de 1 amperio por fuente. Es decir es una muy buena fuente que ha demostrado su valía en muchas batallas.

Hace como 20 años que me hice un duplicado de ella, para 5 amperios. Actualmente sigue funcionando a la perfección; aunque no recuerdo haberle pedido nunca los 5 amperios. Ahora me estoy haciendo una sencilla de 2 amperios pero sigo usando el mismo esquema. Cuando la tenga hecha postearé aquí todos los datos necesarios.

De momento pongo el esquema de la fuente que voy a utilizar, aunque puede sufrir modificaciones. Es el archivo "Fuente.rar"

Un cordial saludo a todos.

P.D. A petición popular, adjunto jpg y pdf del esquema.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

muy buen aporte traviato.. para tener en cuenta!..
la próxima que subas un circuito te recomiendo que lo hagas en formato jpg para que incluso los que no usan livewire puedan "admirarlo"
saludos!


----------



## DJMota (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola.
Me parece muy interesante tu fuente.
¿Podrías añadir los cambios que le hiciste para 5A?
Estoy pensando hacerme una sencilla y eficaz con estas características, para aprovechar un transformador que tengo por ahí sin usar..
Saludos.


----------



## Traviato (Mar 21, 2010)

DJMota dijo:


> Hola.
> Me parece muy interesante tu fuente.
> ¿Podrías añadir los cambios que le hiciste para 5A?
> Estoy pensando hacerme una sencilla y eficaz con estas características, para aprovechar un transformador que tengo por ahí sin usar..
> Saludos.


Es fácil. Aparte de poner un transformador y rectificador adecuado, tienes que añadir varios transistores finales en paralelo. Para cinco amperios, tienes de sobra con tres transistores, siempre y cuando no pases de los 50 voltios más o menos. El montaje sería como la imagen que adjunto. Para terminar, en el circuito de control de intensidad, debes bajar el valor de la resistencia en serie con el potenciómetro, es la R115 del esquema Promax o la R12 en el esquema mio

Ah! y para el filtro, debes calcular 2000uF por amperio.

Saludos.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 23, 2010)

que transformador se usa? pone en los secundarios (en el pdf) 33, 15, 10... parece un poco raro.
Yo queria usar simplemente un transformador, pero segun pones tu en tu esquema "33, 15" por lo menos hacen falta dos, no?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

es un transformador con 2 secundarios...


----------



## Traviato (Mar 23, 2010)

Efectivamente, necesitas un doble secundario. Uno para le tensión a regular (33V) y otro para que funcione la parte controladora.
Te puedo decir que en la fuente que me estoy construyendo, uso un trafo toroidal como principal y después todas las demás tensiones las voy a sacar de un transformador electronico para lamparas alógenas de 60 watios. Estoy modificando el transformador para que me de los 15 voltios por un lado; 9 voltios para los instrumentos de medición que requieren alimentación independiente; y por último las salidas para 5 voltios y 12 voltios fijos.


Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

los 9v te recomiendo que los saques de una bateria de 9v recargable o algo asi...(independiente de la linea) ya que son para medición el más mínimo rizado en la alimentación puede afectar los valores medidos....


----------



## Traviato (Mar 23, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> los 9v te recomiendo que los saques de una bateria de 9v recargable o algo asi...(independiente de la linea) ya que son para medición el más mínimo rizado en la alimentación puede afectar los valores medidos....


Esa tensión es para que funcionen los medidores. Según el manual de uso, requiere que la masa de alimentación sea distinta de la masa de la tensión a medir. No creo que requiera nada más especial, aunque es un punto a tener en cuenta. Gracias por el aviso, ya te contaré.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

aaaaa listo no dije nada....


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 24, 2010)

es que tengo un toroidal de dos secundarios de 35v y 3'5A, y era lo que iba a utilizar para la fuente. Si los otros voltajes no requieren intensidad puedo poner otro transformador  barato...
de todas formas, pablofunes, en el pdf no veo dos secundarios: veo cuatro. dos solo para los 33v de potencia, dos para los 15v y uno para 10v.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

el de 10v no lo veo... fijate bien si R4 no está puenteada...


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 24, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> el de 10v no lo veo... fijate bien si R4 no está puenteada...



has visto el pdf? (el que dejo traviato)
pagina 17 (se ve en la foto que adjunto)

Aqui dejo un pdf de otra fuente promax. Los transformadores no se de que voltaje son, si alguien esta familiarizado con el uso de bobinas y lo puede decir... viene en henrios y no se como saber la relacion de espiras con eso.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

el transformador es de +-24v 1A


----------



## Traviato (Mar 25, 2010)

danirebollo dijo:


> es que tengo un toroidal de dos secundarios de 35v y 3'5A, y era lo que iba a utilizar para la fuente. Si los otros voltajes no requieren intensidad puedo poner otro transformador barato...
> de todas formas, pablofunes, en el pdf no veo dos secundarios: veo cuatro. dos solo para los 33v de potencia, dos para los 15v y uno para 10v.


 
Con una salida de 35 voltios de alterna, vas a tener 49 voltios de continua. Te puedes hacer una estupenda fuente de 45 voltios 3 amperios.
En cuanto a los 15 voltios para el funcionamiento de la parte reguladora, no requiere mucha potencia. Con 250 mA tienes más que suficiente.
Se ven cuatro secundarios: dos para cada fuente (es una fuente doble) y uno para activar el relé que configura las fuentes como simétricas o independientes. 
Tu sólo necesitas dos de ellos: el de 33 voltios (o lo que quieras) y otro de 15 que bien puede ser un trafo pequeñito independiente del primero.


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 25, 2010)

Traviato dijo:


> Con una salida de 35 voltios de alterna, vas a tener 49 voltios de continua. Te puedes hacer una estupenda fuente de 45 voltios 3 amperios.
> En cuanto a los 15 voltios para el funcionamiento de la parte reguladora, no requiere mucha potencia. Con 250 mA tienes más que suficiente.
> Se ven cuatro secundarios: dos para cada fuente (es una fuente doble) y uno para activar el relé que configura las fuentes como simétricas o independientes.
> Tu sólo necesitas dos de ellos: el de 33 voltios (o lo que quieras) y otro de 15 que bien puede ser un trafo pequeñito independiente del primero.


ahora que lo pienso, los 15v los podria sacar de un 7815...


----------



## DJMota (Mar 25, 2010)

danirebollo no tendrás el PCB de la fuente Promax que has puesto.
Me parece tambien muy interesante.
De hecho es algo así lo que busco, de 0-30V 5A.
Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 26, 2010)

danirebollo dijo:


> ahora que lo pienso, los 15v los podria sacar de un 7815...



ojo con el voltaje que le vas a meter al 7815... creo que no aguantan más de 30v... fijate en el datasheet


----------



## danirebollo (Mar 26, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> ojo con el voltaje que le vas a meter al 7815... creo que no aguantan más de 30v... fijate en el datasheet


am, no me habia fijado.. pues si, solo aguantan 35v.. pues bueno, un lm317



DJMota dijo:


> danirebollo no tendrás el PCB de la fuente Promax que has puesto.
> Me parece tambien muy interesante.
> De hecho es algo así lo que busco, de 0-30V 5A.
> Saludos.


pues no..no tengo pcb. si l piensas hacer yo utilizaria el altium designer, a mi me parece el mejor. No suelo utilizar el autorute, asi que entre unos "autorutes y otros" no lo podria comparar, pero en cuanto a hacer el esquema, editarlo, y hacer la pcb y modificar cosas me parece el mas intuitivo y facil (unque la primera vez tengas que aprenderlo).
A demas, como dije hace unos cuantos posts, no se que transformadores usa por que no conozco la nomenclatura de bobinas para hacer transformadores...


----------



## danirebollo (May 19, 2010)

ya he he hecho la fuente. con algunos problemas al principio (por que mi transformador da hasta 50v y esta fuente es de 30 y al ponerla a mas de 45 empezaba a calentarse, un condensador se hincho... pero ya lo he limitado a 33).
He utilizado el transformador de 35v x2 para la potencia y uno de 13 para el control. En la fuente seguidora he incluido un rele (calculando una resistencia que lo limite a 70mA) en vez del conmutador. Las resistencias que pone "ajustar de fabrica", que son en el control de voltaje y de intensidad, he puesto multivueltas aunque aun asi he tenido que cambiar la resistencia que estaba en paralelo (probablemente por el transformador).
Me funcionan las dos fuentes por separado y en modo simetrico hasta los 11v, despues la maestra sigue regulando bien pero la seguidora sube hasta el maximo y se queda fija ahi, y luego no vuelve a regular el voltaje a los 11v sino que hay que bajar mas, hasta los 9 o asi para que se recupere.
No se de que puede ser esto, he estado haciendo pruebas (mañana seguire...) cambiando el valor de distintas resistencias y entre otras cosas he obtenido lo siguiente: al poner una resistencia 10 veces mayor en r202 el voltaje de la fuente seguidora con respecto a la maestra (en modo seguidor) es 10 veces mayor, hasta ahi normal (r202 y r201 forman un divisor de tension entre + de una fuente y - de otra, lo que serian 2*V pero como hay un divisor de dos resistencias iguales, se divide entre dos, 2V/2=V)
el caso es que hecho asi, la fuente seguidora si regula normalmente incluso hasta los 50v (aunque procure no pasar de 35 por el sobrecalentamiento y todo eso..): cuando la maestra da 0'1 en la seguidora hay 1, cuando da 1 hay 10...

He pensado que el problema puede ser de la alimentacion de control (12v simetricos) por que es a 11v cuando se "descontrola" y por que la fuente seguidora regula normalmente (con otro coeficiente, pero es capaz de hacerlo estando en modo seguidor).
Mañana pondre en vez de los zeners que hacen la regulacion una fuente de 15v simetricos a ver que pasa.

De todas formas, de el esquema no entiendo como se mezclan los 33v y los 15. Me parece que el operacional compara por un lado la tension positiva y por otro la negativa (los diodos no se que hacen ahi... los he visto puestos asi en algun limitador de audio...) y a la negativa le mete un offset con los 12v positivos de controly asi segun ese offset varia la salida... pero no se como es eso, por que los 33 y los 12 no tienen masa comun, asi que no se como se pueden mezclar...


----------



## danirebollo (May 20, 2010)

otra cuestión más: si el operacional lo alimentamos con +-12v, tenemos un máximo de 12v para regular (24v en total de recorrido). el operacional tiende a igualar sus dos entradas mediante la realimentación: si en la patilla no inversora tiene 12v y en la inversora tiene 10 (en el estado anterior estábamos sacando 10v de la fuente y la salida positiva de la fuente tenia +10v. ahora giramos el divisor de tensión que forma el control de tensión entre 6'5v y -transformador (-35v) y seleccionamos 12v) el operacional "inyectara" 2v para regular la patilla inversora, y tendremos 10v+2v. Como la salida controla el transistor de salida también, tendremos 12v en la salida.

Me respondo yo xd (mientras lo escribía lo he resuelto..): Lo hace poco a poco. Es decir: según vamos girando le vamos dando incrementos pequeños que rápidamente son regulados (si tiene que incrementar 20v, que no tiene, no hace 20 de golpe hace 1+1+1+1+1... (no lo hace con 1, pero es un ejemplo). Si le diéramos un incremento tan rápido que el operacional no fuera capaz de incrementarlo quizá tuviéramos un problema. Son tan rápidos los operacionales que esto no es probable, pero está bien saberlo.

otra mas:
he pensado que quizá tenga algo que ver que los dos secundarios no estén separados (en mi montaje) por que en el esquema si lo están, y quizá no sea un capricho.
En modo maestro, tenemos dos voltajes en el divisor de tensión de la patilla no inversora (sin contar los ajustes que hayamos hecho a los potenciómetros): 6'5v y -35v. y entre ellos en común tienen la salida positiva de el transformador de potencia (Tener en cuenta que la salida positiva puede considerarse 0v y la negativa -35, así como +35v la positiva y 0v la negativa, en cualquier caso la diferencia de potencial entre ellas tiene que ser 35v). para los 6'5 en la salida positiva esta también los 0v y para la salida negativa es gnd (o +35 si consideramos que la negativa es gnd). Osea, la masa de los 6'5 es +salida de potencia. Cuando las ponemos en simétrico tenemos un divisor diferente, formado por -S (-simétrica) y +M(+maestra).
Tenemos por el lado de la simétrica 0v (por empezar con algún valor) y por el otro (maestra) tenemos 25v regulados. Como las resistencias son iguales, tenemos 12’5v en medio. En la patilla no inversora tenemos 12’5v y el operacional tendera a que la inversora tenga ese valor, por lo tanto regulara  12’5v (le meterá 1+1+1.. hasta 12’5) cuando tenga -12’5 (a la salida negativa de la simétrica tenemos esos -12’5) el divisor de tensión tendrá por un lado 25v y por otro -12’5 y en medio 18’75. Ahora regulara hasta que la patilla inversora tenga -18’75… El proceso se repite hasta que el voltaje de la patilla inversora sea igual que el de la salida positiva de la fuente maestra.

La patilla inversora tiene gnd de los 6’5. Si la no inversora va a el divisor de tensión tiene por un lado – de la seguidora (que no tiene nada que ver con los 6’5 de la tensión de control) y por el otro otra vez gnd de los 6’5 (+ de la maestra, que es también gnd de los 6’5).
Tengo que pensarlo… debería relacionar con esto que estando el divisor a “escala” 1:1 (resistencias iguales) a los 11v “se le pire” hasta los 45 o 50, y también que si el divisor esta a “escala” 1:10 (la res seguidora 10 veces mas pequeña) pueda regular perfectamente.

Decirme si se entiende… es bastante larga mi explicación… cuando llegue a casa miro si puedo complementarla con dibujitos… y hare alguna simulación.
Tambien probare a poner dos transformadores diferentes para la tensión de control, y si esto soluciona el problema intentare que gnd no se una con + de potencia (un diodo en alguna parte o algo…)

en cuanto a lo de el operacional, lo de que intentara mantener sus salidas con el mismo voltaje:
"
*Basic Rules of Opamps* 

Many years ago I used to teach electronics, and I devised what I called the 'Basic Rules of Opamps' for the purposes of explanation. There are two Rules, and although real life is never like theory (I could fill the page with suitable examples, but shall refrain), they describe the operation of all opamp circuits very accurately: 
An opamp will attempt to make both inputs exactly the same voltage (via the feedback path)
If it cannot do so, the output will assume the polarity of the most positive input
"
http://sound.westhost.com/dwopa.htm


----------



## danirebollo (May 20, 2010)

efectivamente!!! con dos secundarios para la tension de control regula correctamente!!!
voy a la tienda a por un ransformadorcito de dos secundarios!
*OJO!! dos secundarios, no uno con toma intermedia!!* 

a ver si me podeis explicar como ocurre la interferencia con las tensiones de control, y como se mezclan esta y la de potencia, y como trabaja el operacional con las dos a la vez... por que no trabaja con por ejemplo un zener de 30v regulando el voltaje con un divisor en vez de sacar los 30 de la parte de potencia...
todo lo relacionado con que se mezclen ambas tensiones.
Preguntare mientras a algun profesor a ver si me responden.


----------



## Traviato (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola.

Bueno ha costado lo suyo, pero al fin lo he conseguido.

Os dejo todo lo necesario para montar la fuente, basada en el primer post.

Originalmente, la tensión de salida iba a ser de 45 voltios, pero la he tenido que dejar en 30 porque los transistores duraban un suspiro en caso de corto. Teóricamente deberían aguantar, pero no lo hacían. Al final tuve que quitarle hilo al trafo.

El esquema y el PCB están realizados con PCBWizard.

El coste ha sido muy pequeño porque casi todo procede de desguaces y cosas que tenía almacenadas de hace años.

Saludos.


----------

